# Extreme Frequencies Hearing test



## aleazk




----------



## kv466

My brother has one of these and I think I'm a dog or a bat!!


Well, just redid this one and apparently the result is 'amazing', into 'unbelievable'. Should've known...when my bro did that test with the dogs the other day it nearly killed me and they were fine.


----------



## Fsharpmajor

There's no chance in the world that that will ever pass for an accurate hearing test.

EDIT: the double "that" is intentional.


----------



## Lenfer

I am around the 130 mark (on the dial) thanks for posting *Aleazk*.


----------



## Lisztian

120 here.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Ouch! That thing's painful! I got 125.


----------



## Polednice

I am, of course, amazing.

Unfortunately, at my local supermarket they employ one of those pitch-making machines that sends out an annoying noise only unruly youths can hear in order to deter them from hanging around the store front. For some reason, Morrison's is the hang-out of choice for high schoolers in this town. The shop keeps it running all day, so when I occasionally need to buy stuff, I get the horrible buzzing as I walk in. Damn my beautiful, youthful ears.


----------



## Yoshi

I got 125. And ouch!


----------



## Ukko

Ah, you poor people. I am blessed with the inability to hear tape hiss, a lot of the frequencies involved in record surface noise, any of those nasty instrument harmonics above about ~8KHz and all but the louder 2nd harmonics above 4KHz.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

When I started hearing it at 125, it was quite painful actually. You could drive someone nuts with that.


----------



## Lenfer

Polednice said:


> I am, of course, amazing.
> 
> Unfortunately, at my local supermarket they employ one of those pitch-making machines that sends out an annoying noise only unruly youths can hear in order to deter them from hanging around the store front. For some reason, Morrison's is the hang-out of choice for high schoolers in this town. The shop keeps it running all day, so when I occasionally need to buy stuff, I get the horrible buzzing as I walk in. Damn my beautiful, youthful ears.


I've seen these on TV and they don't do anything to people over say the age of 25 that's why they use them on teenagers. So if your in your late 20s + don't feel so bad if your results are rubbish.

But people? It's called *Extreme Frequencies Hearing* test that's the first clue to turn the sound *down* second is all the ouches. 

Poor *Jan* looks really feed up with his result.


----------



## An Die Freude

I got 120. And I'm almost deaf in one ear, so I would have probably got a better result.


----------



## waldvogel

I somehow doubt that this is very accurate.

From my early 20's until age 50 I used to test human hearing range with my students every year. I used a pretty accurate frequency generator, through a decent amp and speaker. The kids were about 16 or 17 - that part never changed. What did change was the degeneration of my own hearing response. 

In my early 20's, I could hear frequencies up to around 16000 Hz. Once I got past around age 45, I started to lose upper-register sensitivity, to the point where at age 50, the highest frequency that I could hear was around 14000 Hz. The last time I tested my hearing was at the exhibit at the Haus der Musik in Vienna four years ago. I peaked at around 13800 Hz.

Now, this morning, I can hear 16000 Hz again! It's a miracle!


----------



## Lunasong

Just awful. I'm at 70 or 11125 Hz.


----------



## Couchie

First time I was around 125. Second time 50. Ow.


----------



## Philip

News Flash: youtube doesn't encode audio losslessly......

anyone saying they hear it before 125 is full of crap

the audio starts between 42.3 and 42.4 sec at around 16kHz:


----------



## aleazk

Philip said:


> News Flash: youtube doesn't encode audio losslessly......
> 
> anyone saying they hear it before 125 is full of crap
> 
> the audio starts between 42.3 and 42.4 sec at around 16kHz:


hahaha, very good point.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

That means computers can't really pick up those higher frequencies either. But what if you _were _to get a computer/microphone that could pick it up? More so, speakers to output it?


----------



## Philip

Huilunsoittaja said:


> That means computers can't really pick up those higher frequencies either. But what if you _were _to get a computer/microphone that could pick it up? More so, speakers to output it?


it depends what you mean by "computers". digital data can store any continuous sound signal without loss, up to any arbitrary frequency, provided the sampling frequency is at least double the highest frequency of the signal (Nyquist sampling theorem).

for example, if you want to store audio up to 20kHz, you need a sampling rate of at least 40kHz. (hence the popular 44.1kHz, actually designed to be carried by a video signal, PAL 294 lines x 50 fps x 3 spl, which is convenient because it leaves headroom for lowpass filters in the 20k-22.05kHz range.)

additionally, many if not most speakers/headphones and electronic equipment are able to reproduce sound +-3dB all the way up to 20kHz. microphones are usually more precise than loudspeakers, so ultimately the bottleneck is the loudspeaker, or the ear. anyway, in these tests the sounds are completely synthesized and don't require any recording.

a real test is done with specialty headphones in an isolated booth, the test subject pushes a button when a sound is heard.


----------



## Sofronitsky

I got around 115 and I keep hearing a buzzing in my right ear... hooray.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

What?? I got grandma's????? There must be something wrong with the test. I can usually hear up to about 20,000 hz.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What?? I got grandma's????? There must be something wrong with the test. I can usually hear up to about 18,000 hz.


 Took a more reliable test that wasn't on the Internet anywhere.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

wow will try again later


----------

